# Russia invades Ukraine



## BennyMG1 (Jun 7, 2021)

We all knew they would. The full scale invasion has begun with a terse warning from Putin for the west to stay out of it. Stock markets around the world either closed or plummeting. The US stock exchange opens in a few hours. It may follow suit.
So what do you guys and gals think? Is it time to start thinking about bugging in (or out)?


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Nope. Not even close to time. However, these events disturb and concern me on a level that nothing out of the Middle East has since 1991.


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

No.
What concerns me is what biden will di to get us involved. 
don't forget he and his son are deeply involved with ukraine.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

When will china follow and go after Taiwan. 

Cause that's all we need is a china and russian alliance to take over as world power.


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Jan 13, 2022)

I'm in disbelief that the Ukrainians are just _now_ trying to stock up, get cash and/or get out. They had plenty of warning.


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Jan 13, 2022)

Tango2X said:


> don't forget he and his son are deeply involved with ukraine.


There’s been no evidence of wrongdoing by either Biden.


----------



## RedSky (Sep 5, 2021)

BennyMG1 said:


> We all knew they would. The full scale invasion has begun with a terse warning from Putin for the west to stay out of it. Stock markets around the world either closed or plummeting. The US stock exchange opens in a few hours. It may follow suit.
> So what do you guys and gals think? Is it time to start thinking about bugging in (or out)?


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Mr. Krinkle said:


> There’s been no evidence of wrongdoing by either Biden.


You don't really believe that do you?

As far as Russia is concerned, need to pay attention. Putin said he'll use Nuke's if NATO responds in a way he doesn't like. Even a limited Nuke strike would be a real bad thing for all concerned


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I have a feeling this isn't going to become a big ordeal unless we try to get involved.
Russia will roll over Ukraine. More than half of the Ukrainians will welcome them, a small minority won't, but won't do much to stop it.

Putin's bluffing on any nuke threat. He's pulling a Trump with that. Keep your enemies guessing just how crazy you really are.
Putin's too smart to kick off any nuclear confrontation.
Biden's not bright enough to stay out of it. Hopefully his puppet masters are.


----------



## KellyDude (11 mo ago)

Ukraine isn't in NATO. I have no dog in this fight. Strong countries overtake the weak all the time. Maybe Putin will end the Biden family gravy train. "The organization implements the North Atlantic Treaty that was signed on 4 April 1949" NATO has 73 years to prepare for this and where are They?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Mr. Krinkle said:


> There’s been no evidence of wrongdoing by either Biden.


I Think we all have to agree that a crack head with no O and G (oil and Gas) experience whose main claim to fame is marying his dead brothers wife and getting a stripper pregnant and refusing to pay support is totally qualified to make $400,00 a month form a Ukrainian company!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

BennyMG1 said:


> We all knew they would. The full scale invasion has begun with a terse warning from Putin for the west to stay out of it. Stock markets around the world either closed or plummeting. The US stock exchange opens in a few hours. It may follow suit.
> So what do you guys and gals think? Is it time to start thinking about bugging in (or out)?


Nope. What does concern me is the likelihood that Xi and Putin will coordinate efforts. They know they have Brandon outmatched on every level.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Mr. Krinkle said:


> There’s been no evidence of wrongdoing by either Biden.


Now that's funny. Utterly ignorant, but funny.


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

Must be a biden voter


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Biden the Buffoon threatened this afternoon to use cyber warfare against Russia.
If he does, expect Russia to retaliate with cyber attacks of their own. And they are masters of the craft.
If they just play around with banks, the stock markets, etc, that could be handled.
But if they go after our electricity grid, they could knock this country back into the 19th century, and millions could die.


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Biden the Buffoon threatened this afternoon to use cyber warfare against Russia.
> If he does, expect Russia to retaliate with cyber attacks of their own. And they are masters of the craft.
> If they just play around with banks, the stock markets, etc, that could be handled.
> But if they go after our electricity grid, they could knock this country back into the 19th century, and millions could die.


Texas will be fine, they have their own electric grid, they would have to hack them too.


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

Weldman said:


> Texas will be fine, they have their own electric grid, they would have to hack them too.


Yep. Did fine a few years ago…oh. Wait.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

ErickthePutz said:


> Yep. Did fine a few years ago…oh. Wait.


That was last year, bud.


----------



## jeffh (Apr 6, 2020)

Kauboy said:


> I have a feeling this isn't going to become a big ordeal unless we try to get involved.
> Russia will roll over Ukraine. More than half of the Ukrainians will welcome them, a small minority won't, but won't do much to stop it.


Only been 4 days but the Ukrainians are doing an amazing job so far repelling the Russians. In no small part to Zelinski <sp??> He's got bigger balls than the last 3 of our President's combined.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

jeffh said:


> Only been 4 days but the Ukrainians are doing an amazing job so far repelling the Russians. In no small part to Zelinski <sp??> He's got bigger balls than the last 3 of our President's combined.


I'll be more than happy to be wrong... but it's been less than a week and Putin is not one to give up.
We'll see.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Mr. Krinkle said:


> There’s been no evidence of wrongdoing by either Biden.


Load of crap. Plenty of evidence including Pudding Head himself bragging about threatening Ukraine if they did not fire the minister of justice that was investigating Hunter. Go away troll.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The U.S. has been fixing elections, running secret labs and otherwise corrupting Ukraine for 20 years. Trump made the intelligence community and corrupt left commies back off of Ukraine and Ukraine actually had more independence under Trump. The illegitimate China Joe admin comes into power and the intense corruption resumes.
Putin invaded Ukraine to rid Russia of this U.S. threat. Ukraine has every right to defend themselves, but we/the U.S. screwed them over and hold a large part of blame.
China Joe admin will try to use this to blame Russia for all of his failings, including inflation, and higher gas prices. 
I am tired of our corrupt nation interfering in the affairs of other nations.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Chipper said:


> When will china follow and go after Taiwan.
> 
> Cause that's all we need is a china and russian alliance to take over as world power.


Russia and China are allies but not that good of friends. Xi has a vision of first Asian domination then possibly world domination. He's pushing hard in Africa and Oz.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Mr. Krinkle said:


> There’s been no evidence of wrongdoing by either Biden.


Uh, yes there is. There is a video of Ukrainians providing proof of this circulating again. It was release a year or two ago and is back in circulation, currently on Bitchute. The DNC suppressed a lot of this and it was ignored by the media.

UKRAINE PRESS RELEASE ABOUT JOE BIDEN


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> I have a feeling this isn't going to become a big ordeal unless we try to get involved.
> Russia will roll over Ukraine. More than half of the Ukrainians will welcome them, a small minority won't, but won't do much to stop it.


I'm pleased to see that I've been made to look foolish by the Ukrainian people.
Ukraine claims to have killed 4,500 Russian soldiers, which is likely a large exaggeration, but the truth is still likely substantial.
Saw a story today that a Ukrainian brewery is now converting their production line to create Molotov cocktails.
The Ukrainian government is tweeting instructions on how to assemble the throwables, and encouraging their production.
Citizens are volunteering to patrol and protect their cities, training alongside Ukrainian military to be more effective.
The president of the country appears to be holding down his position instead of bailing out.

I hope Taiwan is paying attention and taking notes. They won't be fighting the same war, but they can use the same tools.


----------



## One Shot (Oct 25, 2021)

This was a surprise that I saw posted yesterday, people thought Trump had lied about the Ukraine politicians. No matter, I feel for the Soldiers and Civilians that's fighting for their country.

According to Transparency International's Corruption Perceptions Index Ukraine ranked 122nd out of 180 countries in 2021, the second most corrupt in Europe, ahead of Russia.


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Jan 13, 2022)

inceptor said:


> Uh, yes there is. There is a video of Ukrainians providing proof of this circulating again. It was release a year or two ago and is back in circulation, currently on Bitchute. The DNC suppressed a lot of this and it was ignored by the media.
> 
> UKRAINE PRESS RELEASE ABOUT JOE BIDEN


Ah, yes. The ever-reliable Bitchute. Got any more certifiable resources?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Mr. Krinkle said:


> Ah, yes. The ever-reliable Bitchute. Got any more certifiable resources?


I know, just because they are a Ukraine govt agency means nothing. If its not on CNN or MSNBC then it can't be true. Point taken.


----------

